
Hunger is psychological - subnaught
https://aeon.co/essays/hunger-is-psychological-and-dieting-only-makes-it-worse
======
woodandsteel
You know, I bet the immense refined carbohydrates industry is shitting in its
pants (or will be soon) over the fear that soon the population will realize
that this sort of diet is the way to lose weight and keep it off.

And that means the refined carbohydrate industry will do what corporations
always do when science discovers they are making a product that is harmful to
society, namely launch a massive disinformation campaign. And of course that
will include a small army of astroturfers.

------
woodandsteel
Excellent article.

I came up with a similar approach, and lost 50 lbs. My basic principle is to
eat all I want, but make sure it is mostly food that is moderately low in
calories, and avoid processed carbohydrates. I call it "the low willpower
diet"

Nutrition scientist Susan Roberts has a book, The "I" Diet, that lays out this
sort of approach in detail, with lots of recipes.

